# 39th ANNUAL KALAMAZOO ANTIQUE BOTTLE AND GLASS SHOW



## KSESTATE (Feb 9, 2018)

Hello this is a notice for the largest show in Michigan. Lots of nice glass with over 90 sales tables. Tables may still be available contact John Pastor.
Easy to get to from I-94.


----------

